# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Epipedobates anthonyi (Santa Isabel)

## Kitten

Picked up four little froglets today. They are soooooo tiny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Wait til they start calling! One of the sweetest calls in my opinion  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

> Wait til they start calling! One of the sweetest calls in my opinion


I'm excited about that! I'm also excited about seeing their colors change. They go through such a dramatic color change - it's awesome!

----------

